# Look at what I found...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

A friend of mine gave me some black walnut that he got in Missouri. He was going to chunk it, so I talked him out of it. This is going to my son, for his wife, for Valentines day. I hope you enjoy it as much as I had making it...Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice...as usual..Vic... Got one similar to that around here from a couple of years back if you remember... Wifey LOVES it....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Nice one AGAIN Vic!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

they will love it. It is very nice. Good job.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work Mate!!


----------

